# Lanbag / Tragesystem



## Colt1911 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Community,
da ich leidenschaftlicher Langänger bin und demnächst von einem Standardgehäuse auf ein TJ07 umsteigen werde, suche ich dafür ein ausreichend großes und stabiles Tragesystem. Diese System gibt es ja von verschiedenen Herstellern, aber leider scheint nirgends etwas lieferbar zu sein. Haben die HErsteller die Produktion von den Dingern eingestellt? Wieß da jemand was darüber?

THX!

MfG
Colt


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Oktober 2010)

Neue PC-Taschen von Hama für die LAN-Party


----------



## Colt1911 (24. Oktober 2010)

THX für die Antwort. Aber das ist ganeu das, was ich oben bereits geschrieben habe. Ich kenne die Produkte von HAMA und Revoltec. Nur sind die nirgends lieferbar, da zumindest die HAMA Taschen offenbar nicht mehr hergestellt werden.
Mir geht es auch darum , dass ich so ein Ding irgendwo kaufen will.
BTW: Die Tasche von Dicota findeich nicht so toll.

MfG
Colt


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2010)

Komplett anderes Konzep: wie wärs mit soetwas?

iM2720 Storm Case | Peli Products S.L.U.

ist aber nicht ganz billig

Oder generell irgendein Koffer

Wenn das Geld bei dir eher locker sitzt könntest du auch eine Tasche spezialanfertigen lassen, gibt sicher Firmen, die soetwas machen


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2010)

Oder einfach ein Gehäuse wie z.B. das Cosmos S nehmen, die schon Tragegriffe haben.


----------



## Colt1911 (24. Oktober 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Oder einfach ein Gehäuse wie z.B. das Cosmos S nehmen, die schon Tragegriffe haben.



Es gibt außer dem Silverstone TJ 07 noch andere große Gehäuse die schick sind?
Never!

Was dieses Stormcase angeht, ist a) wirklich etwas teuer und sieht b) auch ******* aus. Aber danke für die Antworten.

MfG
Colt


----------



## GPHENOM (26. Oktober 2010)

Lass dir eine beim Segelmacher aus Segel nähen.
Segel ist unglaublich stabil!


----------

